# large handed in search of a decent semi



## sturge (Aug 18, 2016)

So I went into the gun store yesterday fully intending to get a Glock semi in 9mm. After picking up several models it was obvious that none of them were going to fit in my hand. All the grips were too thin and too short. The salesman then had me handling a couple of Sigs. They were both very nice, and very expensive. The one that fit best was the P226 Tacops, mostly because of the extended magazine. I asked about other models to consider and mentioned CZ, but then he kinda implied that they are not great guns, and were not very popular in their store.
IN SPITE OF THIS I picked one up. It felt very comfortable in my hand. Great price, too.

SO what is the deal with these guns?? Most everything I read online about them is pretty good.
Are they good guns or not??
Any information you can offer is much appreciated. Total noob here.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

CZ makes a lot of different models but they are a well-regarded maker. The CZ 75B 9mm has a wide and enthusiastic following. If it fits your hand, I would not hesitate to buy one based on what one LGS guy said.

Another full-size 9mm pistol that guys with big hands often like is the Beretta 92FS/M9. 

Pistols that feel too thin can often be made to fit better with different grips or grip spacers.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

CZ generally makes excellent firearms some of there budget models aren't spectacular but still should be reliable. They often get overlooked simply because they aren't as common in my opinion.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

CZ's don't have that big of a following in the US compared to other well known manufacturers... but rest assured they are well built, reliable firearms.

They are not as finished as Sig's or Beretta's... or Glocks for that matter. They have machine marks on the inside of the slide to cut costs and use a poly coat finish which is different from what most US shooters expect. Mine has held up great and is as accurate as any of my Sig's or Beretta's... at almost half the price.

Only gripe I have is a gritty trigger and lackluster sights. The trigger improves over time (mine did) and the sights can be replaced (I did). Other than these minor gripes (my personal preference) there is not much to complain about... they fit in the hand better than most guns and can produce accuracy as well as guns costing 3X as much.









NOTE: a lot of CZ's come with a lot of packing grease... make sure to clean thoroughly and lube before starting your break-in period. My slide and trigger showed noticeable improvement after 200 rds.

Enjoy!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I've said it a number of times. CZ makes a top tier firearm, in my opinion, equivalent to any other top tier handgun. The CZ 75 line of handguns are probably the 2nd most copied handgun in the world after the Colt 1911. The CZ is probably the most carried sidearm of any by military and police worldwide. Many of us consider the grip to be the most comfortable among handgun offerings. I believe them to be very reliable but, as others have said, do require a break-in period as many also do. 

Czechoslovakia became a nation shortly after WW! and became well known for its firearm and other military hardware industry. This was why Hitler chose to invade it pretty much first in order to have that production know how. After WWII, it was under Soviet domination for many years and the US could not import from that country. The CZ 75 family had to be cloned outside of Czechoslovakia. There are several clone makers even today who import CZ clones from Italy and Turkey. There's Tristar, Canik as well as Tanfoglio from Italy to name three. Now we can get the real thing from CZ though they cost a bit more. Unfortunately, many in the US don't know much about CZ and think they are a 2nd rate cheaper firearm which is anything but the truth, if you check them out. They are not that inexpensive, in my opinion. 

I'd rent one from a range which offers this. Shoot some rounds though any of the CZ 75 models. They will feel similar. Note that with the lower axis, the felt recoil is pretty nice. Couple this with that comfortable grip and you have a sweet shooting firearm. Next head to the CZ website and see all the model 75 variants. Note also, Dan Wesson Firearms are now owned and made by CZ. Check out the professional teams who shoot both CZ and Tagfolio as well as their status in world wide and Olympic events. For example, Eric Grauffel from 1999 until now has been confirmed as I.P.S.C. World and European Champion Open Class in every edition of the international championships.

Take care and have fun,

Craig


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

I tried a CZ-75b because I liked how it felt and handled.

I fired about half a box of 9mm and sold it.

The trigger would jab my trigger finger painfully at each shot.
I have a large paw and usually buy 2XL gloves, when I can find them.
I have never had this experience with any semi-auto before or since.

I have owned, or own 1911s, SIG 229, 226 & 220, Springfield XD & XDm, S&W M&P and 439, Glocks (2nd generation without the darn too close finger humps), Walther PPQ, PPK/S and P-38 and two EAA CZ clone Witnesses.

None of them ever abused my poor trigger digit like that CZ-75b did.
After positive experiences with the EAA Witnesses my misadventures with the CZ were a total surprise.

Your results may vary.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

bykerhd said:


> I have owned two EAA CZ clone Witnesses.
> 
> None of them ever abused my poor trigger digit like that CZ-75b did.
> After positive experiences with the EAA Witnesses my misadventures with the CZ were a total surprise.
> ...


That is weird. I thought the EAA models were actually Force Tanfoglio CZ75 clones. Well, now maybe not total clones after all. Whenever I look at Tanfoglio's or EAA's website I get a little confused anyway. I suppose my brain is getting smaller with age. ;-) Tanfoglio seems to call most of the CZ75 clones "Force" while Witness is used on their 1911 clone. EAA seems to use the term Witness and most have poly frames, unlike most CZ.

I wonder if some sort of trigger boot would have worked or if someone makes a wider, smooth trigger for them. I'll look into it because I'm getting ready to update my house gun to either a CZ 75 BD or the CZ 75 PCR - 9mm. My hands are average size so I keep the trigger on the pad and avoid the joint, but none the less, I prefer a wider and smooth trigger with no serrations on a pistol capable of double action. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

Both of the EAAs were the newer larger frame models and one is the single action only Match Target.
That might ? have made the difference. Probably, I bet.

While the CZ I had was purchased used, it was in like new, never modified, 100% stock condition.
For me, it just didn't work out.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

CZ 75 review...


----------



## sturge (Aug 18, 2016)

What about getting a grip extension piece? Are these things any good, or is it some plastic piece of crap that will just fall off?


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

Grip extension ?
Probably a magazine extension is what you'll find, if you do.

Not sure what is around but they make some pretty darn tough plastic these days.
But, you can occasionally find a "plastic piece of crap that will just fall off".

Magazine extensions are offered for factory "Compact" models with shorter grips.
But, they may, possibly, fit the full size/length magazines.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Those that have them, love them, those that do not..... know little to nothing about them....it seems.

I got to check out a used 75B at Cabelas and was amazed at the fit and feel. The trigger action was nice as well. [Many CZ fans like the pre-b models more]
On this and other forums I read about a solid following of the CZ RAMI and 75 series, affirming reliablilty and accuracy. 
Others touted the compacts and following a couple gun show tests I was sold on the de-cocking PCR.

While you may want to Cajunize your CZ, I opted for a couple CZCustom parts and now I think I have the perfect pistol - for a little less money.
No doubt something else will come along, but with CZ being a world-class handgun, I expect its popularity will only grow.

Don't overlook the other clone out there the IWI Jericho 941.

PS: I have the CZ P01 mags with the rubber bottoms, the grip is much nicer than the standard steel-bottom mags.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

What about a Ruger P95? Large sized, very reliable, not easily concealable but if you have large hands, it would work.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I have never heard of a FULL SIZE Glock as being described as TOO THIN. ( You do know they are jokingly called BLOCKS)
Anyway never shot a CZ but I have friends who carry them regularly.


----------

